# Found in a used tool booth...



## The Barbarian (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks like a later Pen F; no meter, no self-timer.   Cleaned up really well, except for a few scuffs on the bottom of the base plate (no dents, though) it's really nice.   Everything works.   

But the "lens" looks like some off-brand endoscope adapter.    I've got a lens on order for it.    I think it might be fun to use.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice find


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks a very interesting find......


----------



## compur (Mar 1, 2020)

The Olympus Pens are half frame cameras.  That looks like a nice one.


----------



## NGH (Mar 1, 2020)

I read somewhere that the medical version of the Pen-F is different in some way that makes it difficult to shoot 'normal' lens with.  I don't know if that's true but worth a try anyway.   There is something different looking to that one compared to the Pen-F I have... not sure if its just the missing stylized F or what.


----------



## compur (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes, it appears to be one of the medical Pens. There may be problems focusing it for normal image use.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 1, 2020)

Round image in the finder.   So, yes.


----------



## IanG (Mar 2, 2020)

Interesting find, I always (well once) had a lusting for a Pen F so I'm a touch jealous 

Last time I used Half frame my sisters kids, well her twins, were just walking and now they have 5 of their own.  Half frame is a great diary format, there was a British photographer Late 1980's early 90's) who shot a roll of half frame every day and the artwork was the contact sheets.

These days I've moved up the formats so rarely use 35mm and my half frame camera doesn't get used.  Use this one and have some fun 

Ian


----------



## The Barbarian (May 29, 2020)

Found a lens for it...


----------



## The Barbarian (May 29, 2020)




----------

